# Learn to trade SPI



## zengin (18 January 2008)

Hi Guys

I like to learn to trade SPI . are there any courses around. I am reading trading SPI BY Brent Penfold at this moment.
I am been trading stocks for about 12 months now and I like to trade SPIs but I belive one must be educated so how do I go about it.

Is there anyone in Melbourne are interested in teaching from this forum ?

Thanks


----------



## Trembling Hand (18 January 2008)

Have a look at 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6588

And

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4876

Also what kind of stock/Futures trading interests you? Position/Swing, long Term, Day-trading, Scalping. There lots of different approaches for the same instrument. You need to find something that gels with you. If not it is not going to matter how good your Teacher is if your are learning something that doesnt suit your personality. Same goes for most books.


----------

